# reno?



## palmer_md (Jul 22, 2011)

my take is that it is not going to derail the off-grid movement, but kill off all the grid tie systems in the state, including everyone who has already done it, and the only way solar makes sense is if you go completely off-grid. It will probably mean a lot of batteries getting sold to folks who have panels on their roof already.


----------



## dcb (Dec 5, 2009)

it does also raise the bar for going off grid. I wonder how much utilities spend on maintenance vs fuel.


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

Well, this was predicted that states would try to protect the long term viability of a grid system by increasing service charges over consumption costs, as solar use increased.
But I thought it would be a much more subtle and progressive shift in costs, not a sudden 40% hike with no offset in power costs.
That's hard ball !
..or maybe it's just their first play and they will be expecting it to be "negotiated" back to an acceptable final figure...10-20% ??


----------



## evmetro (Apr 9, 2012)

palmer_md said:


> my take is that it is not going to derail the off-grid movement, but kill off all the grid tie systems in the state, including everyone who has already done it, and the only way solar makes sense is if you go completely off-grid. It will probably mean a lot of batteries getting sold to folks who have panels on their roof already.


I would have to agree.


----------



## hmincr (Jan 20, 2012)

Except for the fact that most of the states demand that you are connected to the grid, so, you still have to pay whatever "fees" the utilities can push through the legislature. Also, don't forget about Insurance companies that will be very uneasy to recognize a "possible potential" of battery fires, especially if anyone uses Lithium batteries.

A good example of all this is, the Koch Bros about to try to buy the politicians even further, to regislate electric cars out of existance. 

Thank Warren Buffett ? maybe, head of Berkshire Hathaway, that bought the woman politician, that proposed and got passed that Nevada Utility deal. Now, rooftop is frowned upon, but, Sunpower is building solar power plants FOR NEV Utility, in Nevada. 

Never forget, the Govt and major players really hate competition.


----------

